# Great Halloween Items



## DaneJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Guys

I'm the owner of FromMe 2 U, Gifts for all occasions, kitchen, bar, home and garden decor. We're showcasing some great Halloween items to get everyone in the mood for Halloween, even though we're always in the mood for it. I'm not a spammer or some program, just a guy who loves Horror Movies and the season of Halloween. 

Take a look at my site and if you're interested e-mail [email protected]
for a free $10 Gift Card. Make sure you mention HalloweenForum.com since I'm not doing the free Gift Cards for everyone.

Happy Scares

Rich


----------

